# Ressource für Tiles



## ReatKay (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Für ein feldbasiertes (= Tiles-based) Spiel suche ich eine Quelle für lizenzfreie Tiles (Felder)-Grafiken.

Weiss da jemand grad ne URL?

Google brachte nur Freeware-Spiele, nicht aber entsprechende Tile-Images 

Danke im Vorraus & Gruss aus der Schweiz
Royal Flush


----------



## Apo (28. Jul 2008)

http://www.spriters-resource.com/
http://www.panelmonkey.org/backgrounds.php
http://www.molotov.nu/?page=graphics
http://www.gsarchives.net/index2.php
http://tsgk.captainn.net/

Es sind zwar vor allem Sprites von Lizenzspielen, aber wenn du dein Spiel nicht verkaufst, dürften nicht soviele etwas dagegen sagen. Aber du kannst sie auch nur als Vorlage nehmen und eigene auf deren Grundlage erstellen.


----------



## ReatKay (28. Jul 2008)

Hey Apo

Ganz fettes Dankeschön an dich!

Gruss aus der Schweiz
RoyalFlush


----------

